# Too much boost or is dealer lying?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Learjet2230 said:


> Anybody else experiece this load of BS or are they reading some different value? All comments welcome


I had found a very diverse level of ignorance among Chevy salespersons during the first year of the Cruze. We have multiple Chevy dealers here. Some of the local service folks aren't much better. I haven't been back lately, but I would say the person you were dealing with has trouble finding his own way home, let alone knowing the products he is peddling.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

if you were making that much boost #1 your engine would be long since dead because there is no way you could pump that much fuel. #2 the turbo would have probably burned up already and #3 sooty exhaust leans more toward a rich condition, overboost would run very very lean. I would start looking for a boost leak, perhaps a pipe off the intercooler or cracked. Could possibly be a bad turbo also or maybe a sticky fuel injector. Actually could be lots of things but probably not overboost


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As NBrehm said it sounds like some kind of leak. Does the engine idle rough. Could also be a vacuum leak but that does not explain the black sooty tailpipe. If there is another dealer nearby or a trusted mechanic, go there instead of the one you are dealing with. Some dealers(esp service depts.) are not worth the buildings they are located in. Some dealer service departments don't know how to trouble shoot a problem unless it is in their list of known problems. If they or someone else has not seen the problem before, it could not be a problem(esp on a new model car) I have had this problem with the service department trying to sell me a TPMS sensor since they did not know that low pressure causes a problem. Well the tire "looks OK" what is the problem. Must be the sensor, we replaced everything else, but didn't check to see that the tire was properly inflated!!!!!!!


Good luck! Does Texas have a lemon law like Ohio?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

32 PSI out of this set up would lead to catastrophic component failure of some sort. The only way I could see a reading of 32PSI showing up would be a faulty map sensor which would lead to degraded fuel mileage due to the PCM compensating for an expected lean condition. However it should have thrown a CEL due to the O2 or AFR sensor not showing results expected by the ECM. It should be showing very rich in the LTFTs


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

wow.. i'm late on this thread... 

i'm agreeing with everyone else. 32psi = :blowup:


----------



## Learjet2230 (Oct 15, 2011)

Patman said:


> As NBrehm said it sounds like some kind of leak. Does the engine idle rough. Could also be a vacuum leak but that does not explain the black sooty tailpipe. If there is another dealer nearby or a trusted mechanic, go there instead of the one you are dealing with. Some dealers(esp service depts.) are not worth the buildings they are located in. Some dealer service departments don't know how to trouble shoot a problem unless it is in their list of known problems. If they or someone else has not seen the problem before, it could not be a problem(esp on a new model car) I have had this problem with the service department trying to sell me a TPMS sensor since they did not know that low pressure causes a problem. Well the tire "looks OK" what is the problem. Must be the sensor, we replaced everything else, but didn't check to see that the tire was properly inflated!!!!!!!
> Good luck! Does Texas have a lemon law like Ohio?


 
It doesnt idle rough, it idles high when cold....about 1700 rpm. Some of you may say this is normal but when I put it into gear the rpm's dont drop like they are supposed to and the car kind of "takes off" as you let the foot off the brake. I have to ride the brake while backing out of the driveway cuz im afraid I'll end up in the wooded lot next to my house. Then when I put it in Drive with foot on the brake, the tires almost chirp or peel out (i have a gravel street) and you can hear the rocks being thrown. I keep telling the dealer "man sumthin aint right". Being an aircraft tech and a lifelong gearhead, I think the smoke meter on my sphincter is pegged out!!!


----------



## Learjet2230 (Oct 15, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> 32 PSI out of this set up would lead to catastrophic component failure of some sort. The only way I could see a reading of 32PSI showing up would be a faulty map sensor which would lead to degraded fuel mileage due to the PCM compensating for an expected lean condition. However it should have thrown a CEL due to the O2 or AFR sensor not showing results expected by the ECM. It should be showing very rich in the LTFTs
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I agree but they *SAID *they checked another car and it was the same....


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

They clearly have no clue what they're talking about. 

If they checked another and got the same result, I'd tell them to check their diagnostic equipment. 32 PSI on our cars is way too much. I only have seen 15 PSI (OEM tune) once on my ScanGauge that reports boost. More common is 10-12 PSI.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't believe this is a dealer tech saying this. Do they have a load applying dyno that they tested this on? I'm having a hard time understanding how they came to that number


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...pardon me while I laugh, but it sounds like that tech (?) was reading VOLTAGE, not PSI (wink,wink)


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...pardon me while I laugh, but it sounds like that tech (?) was reading VOLTAGE, not PSI (wink,wink)


and misplaced a decimal lol


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah the black tail pipe...i have that too...i noticed it the other day..and reached down and ran my finger inside the tail pipe..and my finger was covered in black soot on my finger...the car runs fine..the mpgs are kinds low...usually each tank is about 26 to 29 mpg...


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

.....I have been trying to tell you guys for a long time that while I mean no disrespect nor do I mean to bad mouth anyone, my experience at 5 dealers in 8 years has been that a lot of the staff are COMPLETELY ignorant and uneducated. And they CERTAINLY do not appreciate average mediocre techs such as myself who will at least find out and learn about something before we touch it or speak about it   

32-34 psi.... yeah. My 600 hp Duramax tune with a GT-35.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

what ever happened to people taking pride in their work?...or doing things the right way the first time..and being honost...and having respect??...i guess everyone is our to bend u over and screw u..and wants money...nice huh?...good thing there are a few good people left..but too few and far between


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Not all dealerships are like that. There are still plenty of really good ones that have excellent mechanics and work hard for their customers. I always had excellent experiences with the Honda and GM dealer back in NY. Both went above and beyond.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

hmm....Perhaps he meant tire pressure...The two are EASILY confused.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I've always had similar issues as the op, but the dealer won't look at it without charging me and I refuse to pay anyone to look at a 5 month old car.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Glad to hear that! I really enjoy recieving or providing good customer service. It only helps. But it's a team effort. I suppose it has a lot to do with the area / region also. I am always very impressed when I travel and meet other tech at training. We still have to do our best wherever we are though!


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I've seen 30PSI and a little more on my scangauge a bunch of times... Of course, my Cruze is so BADDD that it runs 14.7PSI when the engine is off, Yo! Totally stock, too, ya'll!

Wonder if your salesman wasn't really a "car guy" but had been in one with a scangauge, with the standard display of absolute pressure in the intake, which he mistook for "gauge" pressure, like most people do...

Mike


----------

